# Happy Birthday Allen Oliver !!



## southwoodshunter (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 14, 2016)

39 again eh? Just kidding! Happy birthday sir!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 14, 2016)

southwoodshunter said:


> Happy Birthday !!!



Thank You!!!!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 14, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Happy Birthday my friend.



Many Thanks Barry.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 14, 2016)

Todd Cook said:


> 39 again eh? Just kidding! Happy birthday sir!



I remember 39. I think. Many Thanks Todd.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday ole buddy!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday my friend


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday man!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 14, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> Happy Birthday ole buddy!



Many Thanks D-Man. Happy Birthday to you also my good friend!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 14, 2016)

Dennis said:


> Happy Birthday my friend



Thanks Dennis!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 14, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> Happy Birthday man!



Many Thanks Jeff!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday Allen. You can play and sing Happy Birthday to yourself.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy birthday Allen!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 14, 2016)

HAPPPPPPPY BIRTHDAY BIG FELLA!!!


----------



## dpoole (Apr 14, 2016)

We need Charlie
 to sing you happy b day


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 14, 2016)

I spec Miss southwoods has got some birthday pie for ya.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy B-Day sir, the next will be here before you know it!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 14, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> I spec Miss southwoods has got some birthday pie for ya.



Wanda made me a home made Caramel cake. You know what Bam Bam did with the pecan pie. The cake made me do that.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 14, 2016)

TNGIRL said:


> HAPPPPPPPY BIRTHDAY BIG FELLA!!!



Many Thanks !!!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy BDay!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 15, 2016)

Allen Oliver said:


> Wanda made me a home made Caramel cake. You know what Bam Bam did with the pecan pie. The cake made me do that.



you should save me a piece.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 15, 2016)

TNGIRL said:


> you should save me a piece.....



U better leave his pie alone.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday "Old Dude"..RC


----------



## JBranch (Apr 15, 2016)

Happy late birthday Allen!!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday Allen.   Shoot straight!


----------



## Clipper (Apr 16, 2016)

It's Happy Belated Birthday by now, but hope it was good anyway.


----------

